# Harlequin Rasbora's mouth is stuck open. Help please!



## NickMach007 (Aug 10, 2012)

I came home tonight and my harlequin rasbora's mouth was stuck open. Still swimming ok and looked to be interested in food-- though I don't know how well he could eat. I will post some pictures from my dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/5bg6wx6ej5v0h30/AmQHHjskny

I posted a Youtube video with some more info and pictures as well...
http://youtu.be/0BL3SHXoJPo

My parameters tonight when I tested my water were
pH: 7.4-7.6 (within the high range of normal for my tank)
Ammonia, nitrites and nitrates all undetectable
Temperature was normal for my tank at 25.7 Celsius, 78 F

I don't know what is going on with him and I want to save the poor guy if I can. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you to any who can offer advice.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Can you see if there is anything stuck in this "throat"? Like maybe a small snail or rock? I watched the video and lock jaw came to mind but I have no clue if there is anything like that in the fish world.


Additional info: There is a threat on lock jaw
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f17/can-i-cure-lock-jaw-25298.html
if you search under "lock jaw and fish" you will find all sorts of info.


----------



## NickMach007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks. I'll check out the info on lock jaw. I couldn't see anything in his throat. I hate to stress him more than I have to, but I may have to pull him out and handle him to get a better look.


garfieldnfish said:


> Can you see if there is anything stuck in this "throat"? Like maybe a small snail or rock? I e video and lock jaw came to mind but I have no clue if there is anything like that in the fish world.
> 
> 
> Additional info: There is a threat on lock jaw
> ...


----------



## NickMach007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone else have any other thoughts about this?


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 19, 2012)

When it happened to me, I later learned it was most likely caused by an infection; COLUMNARIS. Once the disease killed a quarter of my fish stock, it was successfully beaten with the help of Methylene Blue.... Just my experience....

I have had _Trigonostigma heteromorpha_ eat plant matter and choke to death, but the fish was very young. When the tank had columnaris, it came with some Serpae Tetras. The open mouth was the first symptom I saw. Many times it was the only major symptom before death... As time went on, lesions and the classic white fuzzy saddle would show.


----------



## fishwater (May 31, 2012)

From the video it almost looked like his upper mandible was on the inside of his lower mandible on his left side. But it was hard to tell for sure, I have seen this with trout especially smaller ones after being caught and fighting the hook and line. No matter what, your going to end up stressing the fish some, but you may be able to net him and gently (maybe with a wet q-tip) slightly press down and back on the lower mandible and the upper mandible if it is stuck on the inside should pop out and up. If you do try this procedure remember to try to keep him in your net while you gently grasp the fish (they are less slippery that way). This could be the lock jaw you describe I have never researched it but good luck.


----------



## NickMach007 (Aug 10, 2012)

This is the one thing I really hope it is not. I have read about columnaris and I still have nightmares about it. I will watch it very closely. So far no other fish seems to be exhibiting any symptoms of distress. Thank you for the feedback. 



Cynical Fish Guy said:


> When it happened to me, I later learned it was most likely caused by an infection; COLUMNARIS. Once the disease killed a quarter of my fish stock, it was successfully beaten with the help of Methylene Blue.... Just my experience....
> 
> I have had _Trigonostigma heteromorpha_ eat plant matter and choke to death, but the fish was very young. When the tank had columnaris, it came with some Serpae Tetras. The open mouth was the first symptom I saw. Many times it was the only major symptom before death... As time went on, lesions and the classic white fuzzy saddle would show.


----------



## NickMach007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Interesting thought. Tonight I was able to feed him a bloodworm by hand and he was able to open and close his mouth while eating-- but then it popped right back open after he finished eating the bloodworm. Now I'm even more baffled.
But good news I guess-- at least I have figured out a way to feed him for now. 



fishwater said:


> From the video it almost looked like his upper mandible was on the inside of his lower mandible on his left side. But it was hard to tell for sure, I have seen this with trout especially smaller ones after being caught and fighting the hook and line. No matter what, your going to end up stressing the fish some, but you may be able to net him and gently (maybe with a wet q-tip) slightly press down and back on the lower mandible and the upper mandible if it is stuck on the inside should pop out and up. If you do try this procedure remember to try to keep him in your net while you gently grasp the fish (they are less slippery that way). This could be the lock jaw you describe I have never researched it but good luck.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Having suffered though 2 minor and 1 major bouts of columnaris it's no fun. I would move him into a QT tank just in case. I also always keep some kanaplex on hand just in case.


----------



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

looks like the culprit is found but on a side note from experience, I had a knifefish that had popped his jaw bone out of place(he could not close his mouth). It happened twice in a weeks time. Both times I removed him from the tank, placed in a wet cloth and quickly placed the lower bone back into the "pivot" point(for lack of better a term). 

He lived another 1.5 years and grew to about 17" before I sold him. He was 4" when it happened.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 19, 2012)

It started out killing my fish, 1 at a time-- I lost about 10 fish... I tried everything to save my two peppered corries. They fought the good fight, but died. My 2 Trillineatus survived unscathed (yay) I've had them almost as long as the tank. It was sad to lose my Peppered corrys though, they were a great pair, and friends to my Trillineatus... 

TREAT for Columnaris now, don't wait, it only gets harder to fight. If it isn't Columnaris, that is ok, if it is, you will be much better off... Just saying....


----------

